# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Էթիկա >  Կարճ շրջազգեստ

## Kheranyan

Այս թեման բացել եմ նպատակ ունենալով իմանալ Ձեր կարծիքը Կարճ շրջազգեստի վերաբերյալ, այսինքն 
1.ինչ են զգում տղաները, երբ տեսնում են լավ Կարճ շրջազգեստով աղջկա (կցանկանայի որ խոսեք երկու դեպքի համար էլ, երբ այն սազում է և երբ այն չի սազում) և արդյոք ճիշտ եք համարում երբ այդ աղջիկների հասցեին ռեպլիկներ են բաց թողնում, ճիշտ է արդյոք նրանց բոլորին համեմատել թեթև բարքի տեր աղջիկների հետ: Իմ երկու հարցադրումներին իմ կողմից միանշանակ կպատասխանեմ *ՈՉ*  :Angry2: 
2.ինչու են աղջիկները կրում կարճ շրջազգեստ,  :Think: 
I պարզապես ուզում են ուշարություն գրավել՞, II պարզապես հարմար է,                           III սկզբունքային հարց է թե ուղակի այդպես եք ուզում:
Ինձ օրինակ դուր է գալիս, երբ աղջիկները կարճ շրջազգեստ են հագնում, եթե իհարկե դա նրանց սազում է և այն չի հասնում վուլգարության աստիճանի, իսկ այն աղջիկները, ում այն չի սազզում, իմ կարծիքով ուղակի այն կրում են ուշադրություն գրավելու համար:
Ինձ հայտնի է, որ տղաների մեծամասնության մեջ նստած է այն գաղափարը, որ իրենց մտերիմներին չեն թույլ տա հագնել կարճ շրջազգեստ, օբյեկտիվության համար ասեմ որ ես էլ եմ նրանցից մեկը, հիմա ասեմ թե ինչու: 
Օրինակ ես եթե տեսնում եմ գեղեցիկ աղջկա կարճ շրջազգեստով, ապա ինձ թուլ չեմ տալիս նրա հասցեին վուլգար ռեպլիկներ թողնել, սակայն մեր երկրում, իմ կարծիքով դեռ կուլտուրան այն մակարդակի վրա չէ, որպեսզի ազատ թողնես քո մտերիմը հագնի կարճ շրջազգեստ, քանի որ փողոցում նա հաստատ կհանդիպի մեկին ով իրեն թույլ կտա անել հիմար ռեպլիկ այդ աղջկա հասցեին դրանով իսկ ստեղծելով դիսկոմֆորտ տվյալ աղջկա համար, և այդ հանգամանքը անձամբ ինձ ստիպում է թույլ չտալ իմ մտերիմներին կրելու կարճ շրջազգեստ:

----------


## Angelina

Ես կասեմ մի բան, կարճ շրջազգեստը դա ոչինչ չի նշանակում, սա ասում եմ, ոչ թե ես էլ եմ աղջիկ և պաշտպանում եմ աղջիկներին, ուղղակի ասեմ, որ ամեն ինչ չափի մեջ է գեղեցիկ: Ըստ որի կարճն էլ պետք է չափի մեջ լինի:

----------


## Taurus

Իհարկե առկա են բոլոր դեպքերը:
Աղջիկները (խոսենք այն աղջիկների մասին, որոնք կոմպլեքսավորված չեն) կարող են հագնել կարճ, եթե դա հարմար է, բայց եթե դա նրան չի սազում, ապա ավելորդ է: ԻՆՉու՞
Որովհետև ոչ մի աղջիկ չի ուզում "վատ" տեսք ունենալ, Հիմա այ աղջիկ ջան եթե քո վոտքերը ծուռ են , մի ցույց տուր, համ դու լավ կզգաս քեզ, համ էլ ես :Tongue: 
Հիմա մյուս դեքին, եթե նա ուզում է հագնել ու նրան սազում է:
Ես ինձ մոտիկ աղջիկներին ոչ թե թույլ չեմ տալիս, այլ ընդհակառակը ողջունում եմ նրանց հարմար և գեղեցիկ հագուստ կրելու ցանկությունը, ու թքած էն տղաների վրա որոնք անբավարաված լինելու պատճառով ինչ որ էշություններ դուրս կտան, իսկ եթձե չափը անցնեն կարող ա հանկարծակի էտ լազուն կտրվի:
Բայց փառք աստծո, Երևանի ջահելությունը մանրից կարգավորվում է :Hands Up:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Անձամբ ես կարճ էլ եմ հագնում, երկար էլ: Ու ինձ հեչ վատ չեմ զգում ոչ մի հագուստի մեջ: Հագնում եմ այն, ինչ սազում է ու դուրս գալիս է, այլ ոչ թե այն, ինչ "մոդա" է: 
Մի անգամ կարճ հագած հայտնվեցի Տեխասում... ու բախտի բերմամբ նստեցի բար-ի մոտի բարձր աթոռներին :LOL:  Ասեմ, որ ադրենալինի մեծ չափաբաժին այդ օրը ստացա :LOL: 

 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Kheranyan

> Ես ինձ մոտիկ աղջիկներին ոչ թե թույլ չեմ տալիս, այլ ընդհակառակը ողջունում եմ նրանց հարմար և գեղեցիկ հագուստ կրելու ցանկությունը, 
> Բայց փառք աստծո, Երևանի ջահելությունը մանրից կարգավորվում է


Taurus ջան, անձամ ես էլ եմ ողջունում աղջիկների գեղեցիկ հագուստ կրելու ցանկությունը և ես շատ եմ ուզում որ իմ մտերիմները նույնպես կարողանան կրել այն հագուստը որի մեջ իրենք իրենց լավ կզգան և ես գիտեմ որ նրանք էլ են մտածում 


> թքած էն տղաների վրա որոնք անբավարաված լինելու պատճառով ինչ որ էշություններ դուրս կտան


 սակայն ինչ որ տեղ նեղվում են դրանից և ես պատրաստ եմ կրծել  յուրաքանչյուրի կոկորդը ով կփորձի նրանց հասցեին անվայել խոսք արտահայտել, սակայն բանն այն է որ նրանք այդ մասին ինձ երբեք ոչինչ չեն ասում և հենց դա է պատճառը որ ես չեմ ուզում որպեսզի նրանք կարճ հագնեն:
Ես իմ կնոջը թողնում եմ կարճ  հագնի, երբ որ ես նրա հետ եմ, քանի որ գիտեմ որ նա իրեն լավ է զգում կարճ շրջազգեստով, նա առանց ինձ էլ կհանգնի, սակայն ես եմ ինձ վատ զգում, որ որևէ մեկը կարող է մի հիմարություն դուրս տալ և ես դրա մասին չեմ իմանա:

Cassippeia ջան ես շատ սիրում ու հարգում եմ քեզ պես համրաձակ ու գեղեցիկ աղջիկներին, սակայն այստեղ բարդույթը աղջիկների մեջ չի այլ այդ «անբավարարված տղաների» մեջ է և իմ մեծ ցանկությունն է, որ հենց այդ բարդույթը վերանա և մեր գեղեցիկ աղջիկները հագնեն այն ինչ իրենց հարմար է, ինչ գեղեցիկ է ու սազական:

----------


## Esmeralda

Քանի դեռ կա մեկը, որ հնարավոր է ավելորդ խոսի՝ իմ կարճ շրջազգեստը տեսնելով, ես չեմ հագնի... Չնայած գուցե դա այն պատճառով է, որ ես այնքան էլ չեմ սիրում, ու ինձ չի սազի:

----------


## Artgeo

Առանձնապես մեծ ուշադրություն չեմ դարձնում մտերիմներիս հագուստին: Նրանք հագնում են այն, ինչ ուզում են: Իսկ նեղացնողին սկզբում իրենք էլ հանգիստ պատասխան կտան, իսկ եթե մի քանի անգամ ասեն ու չհասկանա, նոր ինձ կդիմեն:

----------


## Նախարար

> Անձամբ ես կարճ էլ եմ հագնում, երկար էլ: Ու ինձ հեչ վատ չեմ զգում ոչ մի հագուստի մեջ: Հագնում եմ այն, ինչ սազում է ու դուրս գալիս է, այլ ոչ թե այն, ինչ "մոդա" է: 
> Մի անգամ կարճ հագած հայտնվեցի Տեխասում... ու բախտի բերմամբ նստեցի բար-ի մոտի բարձր աթոռներին Ասեմ, որ ադրենալինի մեծ չափաբաժին այդ օրը ստացա


Շատ լավն ես դու... քեզ ամեն ինչ էլ շաաատ կսազի

----------


## Wisper

> Անձամբ ես կարճ էլ եմ հագնում, երկար էլ: Ու ինձ հեչ վատ չեմ զգում ոչ մի հագուստի մեջ: Հագնում եմ այն, ինչ սազում է ու դուրս գալիս է, այլ ոչ թե այն, ինչ "մոդա" է: 
> Մի անգամ կարճ հագած հայտնվեցի Տեխասում... ու բախտի բերմամբ նստեցի բար-ի մոտի բարձր աթոռներին Ասեմ, որ ադրենալինի մեծ չափաբաժին այդ օրը ստացա


Վեռ ջան շատ սեքսի ես  :Love:   :Cool: , բայց քեզ նիհարել է պետք՝ նկարում այդ խեղճ տղան, կամ դաժը տղամարդը, ճկռելա քո ծանրությունից  :LOL:   :Tongue: :
Հետաքրքիր է, բա տղաները ո՞նց արդենալին ստանան... Չնայած կարճ շրջազգեստին նայելն արդեն ադրենալին է ավելացնում  :LOL: 
Հ.Գ. Կեցցեն գեղեցիկ ոտքերը...  :Blush:

----------


## Arisol

Շորտիկներ էլ եմ հագնում, կարճ կիսաշրջազգեստներ էլ ու թքած, թե ոմն անբավարարված ինչ կմտածի կամ ինչ ռեպլիկ բաց կթողնի իմ ուղղությամբ, ու դեռ նման դեպք չի եղել: Ուղղակի, ինչպես ասվեց, ամեն ինչ չափի մեջ ա գեղեցիկ: Ասենք ես երբեք չեմ հագնի նենց բան, որ կռանալիս ներքնաշորերս երևան կամ նման մի բան  :Smile:  :
Օրինակ նեուժելի էս երկարության կիսաշրջազգեստները կարող են առիթ տալ ռեպլիկների կամ թեկուզ սրանից 5-7 սմ կարճերը: Ըստ իս նորմալ երկարություն ա:
Հագնում եմ հիմնականում ինձ կանացի զգալու համար, որտև կիսաշրջազգեստով չեմ կարող նստել այնպես, ինչպես, ասենք շալվարով կամ շորտիկով եմ նստում, ուստի կիսաշրջազգեստը ստիպում ա աղջկան ավելի կանացի լինել  :Smile:  : Դե համ էլ ամառ ա, շոգ ա, հարմար ա ինձ սենց  :Smile:  :

----------


## Ձայնալար

1. Սիրում եմ աղջիկներին շրջազգեստով շալվարով և առանց…:
2. Երբեք ռեպլիկ բաց չեմ թողնում, եթե չեմ զգում, որ աղջիկը դրա կարիքը շաատ ունի  :LOL: 
3. Մտերիմներս կարող են հագնել ինչ ուզում են, երբ իմ կամ, որևէ այլ տղաի հետ են:
4. Հազվադեպ դեպքերում մտերիմներիս խորհուրդ եմ տալիս (շատ հետևողականորեն  :Smile:  ), որ չհագնեն չափազանց աչքի ընկնող հանդերձանք, եթե ասենք գիտեմ, որ կարողա մթով տուն վերադառնան: Դե ազատությունը ազատություն, բայց, որ հետո գալի ասում են միհատ գիժ պողոցում կպռշկվել էր, որց որ գլխիս քացով տան: Դե հիմա արի գնա դրան գտի, հետո էլ որ մեկին գտնես կարողա՞ դարդ ու ցավս կտրվել ա: Չնայած նման դեպքեր քիչ են պատահում, այնուամենայնիվ այդ հանգամանքը չեմ կարող հաշվի չառնել:
5. Ինչ վերաբերում է սազել չսազելուն. իհարկե հաճելի է, երբ գեղեցիկ ու ներդաշնակ են հագնվում  :Love:  մենակ նայելուց մարդու տրամադրությունը բարձրանում ա (և ոչ միայն տարամադրությունը  :Blush:  ), բայց դե ամեն մարդ իր գեղեցկության չափանիշները ունի:
Կարծես թե բոլոր հարցադրումներին պատասխանեցի… չե միհատ էլ կար. «ինչու՞ են աղջիկները կրում կարճ կիսաշրջազգեստ»: Դե, եթե չկրեին կարելի էր հակառակ հառակ հարցը տալ… լավ են անում կրում են  :LOL:  համ էլ թող աղջիկները պատասխանեն:

----------


## Սամվել

Կիսաշրջազգեստա էլի … Շոտլանդիայում տղամարդիք էլ են կրում :Jpit: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> (և ոչ միայն տարամադրությունը  )


 :LOL:  :LOL:   :Blush:

----------


## Apsara

Ես շատ սիրում եմ երբ աղջիկները կարճ են հագնում ու ասում եմ, հալալա, որ ռիսկա արել,
Իմ փորձից ասեմ, տարին մի անգամ կարող է ծնկից վերև մի յուբկա հագնեմ ու անպայման էտ օրը մի ապուշ բան լինումա հետս
կամ մարշուտկի մեջ ձեռ են քցում, կամ փողոցում հետևիցս քայլում ռեպլիկաներով, և այլն:
Բայց կարծես այս տարի մի քիչ ուրիշ է, չնայած դեռ չեմ փորձել ծնկից վերև հագնել կիսաշրջազգեստ, արդեն վախ կա մեջս, նույնիսկ երկար զգեստերով ինձ վատ եմ զգում, անվստահ
Իսկ շորտերի ու կարճ կիսաշրջազգեստի կայֆը ծովում եմ հանում, որտեղ ոչ ոքի պետք չի ուզում ես տկլոր ման արի …
Կուզեի որ տղաները ավելի հարգալից վերաբերվեին թե կարճ թե արկար շրջազգեստերով աղջիկներին

----------


## Kheranyan

> Ես շատ սիրում եմ երբ աղջիկները կարճ են հագնում ու ասում եմ, հալալա, որ ռիսկա արել,
> Իմ փորձից ասեմ, տարին մի անգամ կարող է ծնկից վերև մի յուբկա հագնեմ ու անպայման էտ օրը մի ապուշ բան լինումա հետս
> կամ մարշուտկի մեջ ձեռ են քցում, կամ փողոցում հետևիցս քայլում ռեպլիկաներով, և այլն:


Apsara ջան, ես ել սիրում երբ աղջիկները կարճ են հագնում, բայց հենց ամբողջ խնդիրն այն է, եթե իհարկե այդ հիմար վիճակը կարելի է խնդիր կոչել, որ այն աղջիկներին ովքեր կարճ են հագնում չասեն նա ռիսկով աղջիկ է, հալալ է նրան, այլ եթե աղջկան սազում է որևէ զգեստ, ապա նա դա հագնի առնաց ինչ-ինչ վախերի հաղթահարմամբ, որ աղջիկները իրենց հանգիստ, լավ և ապահով զգան, միթե՞ հաճելի չէ տեսնել գեղեցիկ հագնված գեղեցիկ աղջիկների, և ինչու անպայման մի հիմարություն դուրս տալ նրա հասցեին: 
Ես նկատել եմ մի բան, որ ռեպլիկներ անող տղաների հիմանկան մասը ռեպլիկ անելիս կա՛մ ընկերների հետ է, կա՛մ արբած, հազվադեպ է պատահում երբ փողոցում մենակ քայլող տղան որևէ ռեպլիկ է անում, իսկ եթե անում էլ է, ապա իմ կարծիքով նա պարզապես մի քիչ ուղեղի հիվանդություն ունի: Ես պարզապես մի բան չեմ հասկանում, դրանով ին՞չ են ուզում տղաները ցույց տալ, միթե՞ դրանից նրանք հաճույք են զգում, ինձ թվում է բանական մարդը չի կարող այդպիսի հիմարություններից հաճույք ստանալ:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Վեռ ջան շատ սեքսի ես  , բայց քեզ նիհարել է պետք՝ նկարում այդ խեղճ տղան, կամ դաժը տղամարդը, ճկռելա քո ծանրությունից  :


Այդ խեղճ տղան կամ տղամարդը, ինչպես դու ես ասում, պարզապես բնական ռեֆլեքսի արդյունքում է ճկռել, որ հակահարված չստանա իր նման անթույլատրելի արարքի համար: Նրան ոչ ոք չէր խնդրել ինձ հանկարծակիի բերել ... 

Մի օր պատրաստվում էի տնից դուրս գալ: Կարճ շրջազգեստ էի հագել: Եղբայրս փորձեց "եղբայրություն անել" ու պահանջել, որ հագուստս փոխեմ: Իհարկե չհամաձայնվեցի: Իսկ նա. "Եթե այդպես է, ապա պայուսակիդ մեջ մի երկու հատ քար դիր, որ եթե մեկը համարձակվի բան ասել, կարողանաս պատասխան տալ… :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Արս ախպոր պես, ախր շալվար էլ կա շալվար էլ, քեզ կոնկրետ հարց եմ տալիս, խնդրում եմ հարցին պատասխանես Այո կամ Ոչ, Դու կթողնես որ Քո Կինը, քո Ընկերուհին, հագնի Մինի Յուբկըա, որը ծնկից 10-20 սմ բարձրության վրա է :


Բռատ, առաջին գրառմանս մեջ գրած ա, որ "թողնել - չթողնել" իմ մոտ չկա: Իմ մոտ կա խորհուրդ տալ: 
Նախ ասեմ, որ երբեք "ընկերուհի" ասվածը չեմ ունեցել, այսինքն ինչ որ լուրջ նպատակներ չեմ դրել որևիցե աղջկա հետ, սակայն տարբեր տեսակի աղջիկների հետ հարաբերություններ շատ են եղել... փորձս մեծ ա :Wink: :
Բայց գիտեմ, որ "կյանքի կես"-ին փնտրելու եմ շատ մանրամասն ու երկար` իմ կինը պիտի ինձ *ընկեր* լինի: ( էդ Ընկեր հասկացողությունը ես չեմ կարող բացատրել, որտև դա էնքան իմն ա, որ ոչ ես կարամ բառեր գտնեմ բացատրելու համար, ոչ էլ ինձ կհասկանան):  Ու դրանից ելնելով, ինքը պիտի  գիտացքի` ինչ հագնի, ոնց հագնի, ոնց իրան պահի և այլն... ես էլ վստահեմ կնոջս /ընկերոջս  :Smile: /:

----------

tikopx (22.08.2010), Արամ (22.08.2010)

----------


## tikopx

մենակ իմ պաագա ընկերուհուց մի խնդրանք, մի քիչ ել իմ խաթրով կգնաս ելի  :Wink:

----------

Արամ (22.08.2010)

----------


## Dayana

> Չարլի Չապլինի նամակն իր դստերը` Ջերալդինային
> 
> Քո աշխատանքը շատ ծանր է, ես գիտեմ, քո մարմինը ծածկված է մի կտոր մետաքսով: Հանուն արվեստի կարելի է հայտնվել բեմի վրա նաև մերկ, բայց այնտեղից պետք է վեռադառնալ հագնված և մաքրված: Ոչինչ և ոչ ոք այս աշխարհում արժանի չէ այն բանին, որպեսզի տեսնի աղջկա նույնիսկ ոտքերի եղունգները: Մերկությունը մեր ժամանակի ախտն է: Ես ծեր եմ, և իմ խոսքերը, հնարավոր է, ծիծաղելի են հնչում: Բայց, իմ կարծիքով, քո մերկ մարմինը պետք է պատկանի նրան, ով կսիրի քո մերկ հոգին: Սարսափելի ոչինչ չկա, եթե քո համոզմունքները այս հարցում տասնյակ տարիների վաղեմություն ունենան, եթե այն պատկանի անցած ժամանակին: Մ՛ի վախեցիր, այդ տասնյակ տարիները չեն ծերացնի քեզ, բայց ինչ էլ ուզում է լինի, ես ցանկանում եմ , որ դու լինես վերջինը նրանցից, ովքեր կդառնան տկլորների կղզու հպատակը:


Կարդացեք ժող, օգուտ կտա:  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (23.08.2010), yerevanci (22.08.2010), Արամ (22.08.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

> Թեև տարիքդ փոխել ես, բայց նույն մտածելակերպն ունես ինչ քո տարիքի ցանկացած աղջիկ, շորտիկն ու յուբկեն նույնա?


 Հա, տարիքս փոխած ա, բայց հուսով եմ` նշածս տարիքում էլ նույն մտածելակերպը կունենամ էս հարցի շուրջ:
 Իհարկե նույնը չեն յուբակն ու շորտիկը: Ասածս էն էր, որ դուք կարող եք թույլ չտալ ձեր ընկերուհուն յուբկա հագնել, դա ձեր ու ձեր ընկերուհու խնդրին ա: Բայց ոչ ոք ձեզ իրավունք չի տալիս «դեբիլ» անվանել էն տղաներին, որոնք թույլ են տալիս իրենց ընկերուհիներին յուբկա հագնել կամ էն աղջիկներին, որոնք հագնում են: Իրավունք չունեք. էդքան բան: Ես կարող եմ ցանկացած օրինակ բերել ու ասել, որ եթե ինձ համար դա ընդունելի չի, ուրեմն դա անող մարդիկ դեբիլ են: Օրինակ` կարող եմ ասել, որ կաթ խմող մարդիկ դեբիլ են (էս ամենաանհեթեթ օրինակ եմ բերել, ես կաթ շատ եմ սիրում):

----------

Empty`Tears (23.08.2010), Ribelle (23.08.2010), tikopx (22.08.2010)

----------


## tikopx

եկենք սենց որոշենք , դա ընկեր ու ընկերուհի թող որոշեն ,այլ ոչ թե մենք ? OK?

----------


## yerevanci

> Կարդացեք ժող, օգուտ կտա:


եկա  խառնվեմ,  փաստորեն  Չապլինը  լավ  էլ  սրտաճմլիկ  խոսքեր  էլ  ունի,  իսկ  եթե  իմ  կարծիքն  ասեմ,  երբ  դա  գեղեցիկա  նայվում,  երբ  աղջկա  մարմինը  դրանով  ավելի  գեղեցիկ  ու  հմայիչա  դառնում  ու  ինքն  էլ  դրանից  լավա  զգում,  թող  հագնի,  բայց  ես  իմ  կողք  գտնվող  աղջկան  չեմ  թողնի,  ու  կուզեմ  այնպիսինին  հանդիպել,  որ  չհագնի  ոչ  թե  իմ  արգելելով,  այլ  հենց,  ռուսի  ասած,  սամախոդ

և  եթե  պիտի  հագնեք  ու  րոպեն  մեկ  ձեռքով  իջեցնեք  ներքև,  էլ  ի՞նչի  եք  հագնում  որ   :Think:

----------

tikopx (22.08.2010), Արամ (22.08.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> եկա  խառնվեմ,  փաստորեն  Չապլինը  լավ  էլ  սրտաճմլիկ  խոսքեր  էլ  ունի,  իսկ  եթե  իմ  կարծիքն  ասեմ,  երբ  դա  գեղեցիկա  նայվում,  երբ  աղջկա  մարմինը  դրանով  ավելի  գեղեցիկ  ու  հմայիչա  դառնում  ու  ինքն  էլ  դրանից  լավա  զգում,  թող  հագնի,  բայց  ես  իմ  կողք  գտնվող  աղջկան  չեմ  թողնի,  ու  կուզեմ  այնպիսինին  հանդիպել,  որ  չհագնի  ոչ  թե  իմ  արգելելով,  այլ  հենց,  ռուսի  ասած,  սամախոդ
> 
> և  եթե  պիտի  հագնեք  ու  րոպեն  մեկ  ձեռքով  իջեցնեք  ներքև,  էլ  ի՞նչի  եք  հագնում  որ


եթե սաղ կարդացել ես մի քիչ շուտ գաիր միանաիր ելի
ես ինչ-ինչ պատճռառբերով,անձնական չեմ կարա ասեմ, թեմայի հետ կապ չունի ,անցա աղջիկների կողմը,իրանք ճիշտ են:

----------


## yerevanci

> եթե սաղ կարդացել ես մի քիչ շուտ գաիր միանաիր ելի


ամբողջ  թեման  նկատի  ունե՞ս

----------


## tikopx

մոտ  4-րդ էջից

----------


## yerevanci

> ես ինչ-ինչ պատճռառբերով,անձնական չեմ կարա ասեմ, թեմայի հետ կապ չունի ,անցա աղջիկների կողմը,իրանք ճիշտ են:


էէէէէէէ,  ըտենցա  էլի,  ինչքան  էլ  չուզենք,  մեկա  վերջում  աղջկա  ասելովա  լինում  :Sad:   լաաաաաաավ,  հո  լուրջ  չընդունիք  ասածս  :Tongue:   ասում  ես  իրանց  կողմն  ես  անցե՞լ,  դա  ո՞նց  հասկանամ

----------

tikopx (23.08.2010), Արամ (22.08.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

Ոնց-որ Բաղդադի շեյխերի բանավեճ կարդայի՝ հայ երիտասարդության հետ:

----------

Ariadna (23.08.2010), Empty`Tears (23.08.2010), Ribelle (23.08.2010), Ruby Rue (07.06.2013), tikopx (22.08.2010), Ungrateful (22.08.2010), VisTolog (23.08.2010), Yellow Raven (22.08.2010), Արամ (22.08.2010), Ինչուիկ (23.08.2010), Կաթիլ (23.08.2010), Մանուլ (22.08.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

> մոտ  4-րդ էջից


էսօր  հաստատ  հավես  չունեմ  էտքանը  կարդալու

----------

tikopx (23.08.2010)

----------


## tikopx

գոնե են ասա սաղ կարդացիր?  :LOL:

----------


## yerevanci

> գոնե են ասա սաղ կարդացիր?


ոնց  հասկացա  լավ  բոյա  գնացելվ :Smile:

----------

tikopx (22.08.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> ոնց  հասկացա  լավ  բոյա  գնացելվ


Ստալինգրադներ  :LOL:  առանց բացառությունների  :LOL:

----------


## Ribelle

:LOL:  էս ինչ լավ թեմայա  :LOL:  ահագին ուրախացա
կարճ շրջազգեստերին կողմ տղաների տարիքը հուշում է, որ  Հայաստանում ամեն ինչ լավ է  :Smile:  իսկ մնացածները դեռ կմեծանան, լիքը բաներ կհասկանան :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (23.08.2010), Chuk (23.08.2010), Empty`Tears (23.08.2010), Meme (23.08.2010), Shah (23.08.2010), Valentina (23.08.2010), Yellow Raven (23.08.2010), Դարք (23.08.2010), Կաթիլ (23.08.2010), ՆանՍ (23.08.2010), Ռուֆուս (23.08.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

> էս ինչ լավ թեմայա  ահագին ուրախացա
> կարճ շրջազգեստերին կողմ տղաների տարիքը հուշում է, որ  Հայաստանում ամեն ինչ լավ է  *իսկ մնացածները դեռ կմեծանան, լիքը բաներ կհասկանան*


դե  մտի  ուրախացի  ու  հելի,  ոչ  թե  անիմաստ  ու  անկապ  արտահայտություններ  արա

----------

tikopx (23.08.2010), Արամ (23.08.2010)

----------


## Կաթիլ

Ribelle-ի գրառմանը պատահաբար շնորհ. ստացվեց  :Blush: 

Որպեսզի օֆֆտոպ չստացվի, մի բան էլ էս թեմայով գրեմ:  :Jpit: 

Կարծում եմ ամեն զույգ ինքը պիտի որոշի էս խնդիրը, սա համընդհանուր քննարկելը մեկա արդյունք չի տա: Ամեն աղջիկ/կին ինքը պետք է հասկանա, իր տղամարդուն դուր կգա՞, եթե ինքը կարճ հագնի (սազել-չսազելը մի կողմ ենք թողնում…), թե ավելի լավ կլինի իզուր դիտողության, կամ որ ավելի վատ ա՝ կռվի առիթ չստեղծի:

Ոչ մի աղջկա/կնոջ համար էս պարզ ու հասարակ հարցի պատասխանը պարզելը դժվարություն չի:  :Jpit:

----------

Meme (23.08.2010), tikopx (23.08.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> դե  մտի  ուրախացի  ու  հելի,  ոչ  թե  անիմաստ  ու  անկապ  արտահայտություններ  արա


Երևանցի, էս անիմաստ ու անկապ գրառմանդ տեղը մի հատ իմաստալից գրառում արա այս կամ ուրիշ թեմայում: Հասկացանք, որ ծանր ես տանում էս կարգի թեմաները, սրանից հետո կծիծաղենք ու կանցնենք//ոնց որ դու ասիր//:

----------

Ambrosine (23.08.2010), Ariadna (23.08.2010), Chuk (23.08.2010), Ribelle (24.08.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

> Երևանցի, էս անիմաստ ու անկապ գրառմանդ տեղը մի հատ իմաստալից գրառում արա այս կամ ուրիշ թեմայում: Հասկացանք, որ ծանր ես տանում էս կարգի թեմաները, սրանից հետո կծիծաղենք ու կանցնենք//ոնց որ դու ասիր//:


դու  էլ,  որ  մի  քիչ  ուշադիր  լինես,  կտենաս,  որ  այս  թեմայում  իմաստալից  շատ  գրառումներ  եմ  արել,  ու  հեչ  պետք  չի  ընկերուհուն  գալ  օգնության,  ոնց  երևումա,  ինքը  լավ  էլ  բառապաշար  ունի,  մեջբերում  եմ՝  *իսկ մնացածները դեռ կմեծանան, լիքը բաներ կհասկանան*

----------

Արամ (23.08.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> դու  էլ,  որ  մի  քիչ  ուշադիր  լինես,  կտենաս,  որ  այս  թեմայում  իմաստալից  շատ  գրառումներ  եմ  արել,  ու  հեչ  պետք  չի  ընկերուհուն  գալ  օգնության,  ոնց  երևումա,  ինքը  լավ  էլ  բառապաշար  ունի,  մեջբերում  եմ՝  *իսկ մնացածները դեռ կմեծանան, լիքը բաներ կհասկանան*


Ես միշտ էլ շատ ուշադիր եմ, ասեցի չէ՞, կհետևենք- կծիծաղենք-կանցնենք// խոսքս իմաստալից գրառումների մասին ա//: Հուսով եմ չես պատասխանի էս գրառմանը ու կշարունակես իմաստալից գրառումներ անել այս իսկ թեմայում՝ արդեն թեմայի շուրջ:  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (23.08.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> էէէէէէէ,  ըտենցա  էլի,  ինչքան  էլ  չուզենք,  մեկա  վերջում  աղջկա  ասելովա  լինում   լաաաաաաավ,  հո  լուրջ  չընդունիք  ասածս   ասում  ես  իրանց  կողմն  ես  անցե՞լ,  դա  ո՞նց  հասկանամ


կներես չեմ կարա ասեմ,բայց մի քանի պատչառ կա , մի քանի հոգի գիտեն խի:

----------


## Արամ

> էս ինչ լավ թեմայա  ահագին ուրախացա
> կարճ շրջազգեստերին կողմ տղաների տարիքը հուշում է, որ  Հայաստանում ամեն ինչ լավ է  իսկ մնացածները դեռ կմեծանան, լիքը բաներ կհասկանան


ինչով ես ետքան վստահ, որ լիքը բաներ կհասկանամ այս թեմայի հիման վրա? Ինչով ես վստահ որ ես հլա փոքր եմ ?

Հ.Գ. վոզոմնիլի իզ սեբյա  :Angry2:

----------

Meme (23.08.2010), tikopx (23.08.2010), yerevanci (23.08.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

> Ես միշտ էլ շատ ուշադիր եմ, ասեցի չէ՞, կհետևենք- կծիծաղենք-կանցնենք// խոսքս իմաստալից գրառումների մասին ա//: Հուսով եմ չես պատասխանի էս գրառմանը ու կշարունակես իմաստալից գրառումներ անել այս իսկ թեմայում՝ արդեն թեմայի շուրջ:


ափսոս  որ  հույսերդ  չարդարացրի  ու  էլի  պատասխանեցի,  պետք  չի  այդքան  համոզված  լինել,  որովհետև  դու  կոնկրետ  այդ  հարցում  ուշադիր  չես,  ես  իմ  կարծիքն  այս  հարցի  շուրջ  արդեն  ասել  եմ,  օրինակ  հենց  սա

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  13:45 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  13:44 ----------




> եկա  խառնվեմ,  փաստորեն  Չապլինը  լավ  էլ  սրտաճմլիկ  խոսքեր  էլ  ունի,  իսկ  եթե  իմ  կարծիքն  ասեմ,  երբ  դա  գեղեցիկա  նայվում,  երբ  աղջկա  մարմինը  դրանով  ավելի  գեղեցիկ  ու  հմայիչա  դառնում  ու  ինքն  էլ  դրանից  լավա  զգում,  թող  հագնի,  բայց  ես  իմ  կողք  գտնվող  աղջկան  չեմ  թողնի,  ու  կուզեմ  այնպիսինին  հանդիպել,  որ  չհագնի  ոչ  թե  իմ  արգելելով,  այլ  հենց,  ռուսի  ասած,  սամախոդ
> 
> և  եթե  պիտի  հագնեք  ու  րոպեն  մեկ  ձեռքով  իջեցնեք  ներքև,  էլ  ի՞նչի  եք  հագնում  որ


համոզվեցիր

----------

Meme (23.08.2010), tikopx (23.08.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> ափսոս  որ  հույսերդ  չարդարացրի  ու  էլի  պատասխանեցի,  պետք  չի  այդքան  համոզված  լինել,  որովհետև  դու  կոնկրետ  այդ  հարցում  ուշադիր  չես,  ես  իմ  կարծիքն  այս  հարցի  շուրջ  արդեն  ասել  եմ,  օրինակ  հենց  սա
> համոզվեցիր


 Հա, որոշ բանում համոզվեցի:  :Fool:

----------


## yerevanci

> կներես չեմ կարա ասեմ,բայց մի քանի պատչառ կա , մի քանի հոգի գիտեն խի:


մեկա  արածդ  արդարացում  չունի  :Bad: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  13:50 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  13:47 ----------




> Հա, որոշ բանում համոզվեցի:


լսի,  քո  ասածն  ի՞նչա,  անպայման  ուզում  ես  մի  բան  գրած  լինես,  մի  բանով  հակառակված  լինես,  ուզում  ես...   տո  եսիմ  ի՞նչ  ես  ուզում

----------


## Արամ

աղջիկներ հետ վիճելուց ամենալավը լռելնա

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Երևանցի, ասում եմ, վերջին անգամ եմ ասում ի դեպ  :Smile: , արա իմաստալից ու ինֆորմացիայով հագեցած գրառումներ թեմայի շուրջ, մենք էլ  ուշադիր կհետևենք քո և մնացածի մտքի թռիչքին: Վերջակետ

----------


## yerevanci

> աղջիկներ հետ վիճելուց ամենալավը լռելնա


Արամ  ջան  հասկանում  եմ  քեզ,  բայց  ուզում  եմ  հասկացնեմ,  որ  էդպես  չի  կարգը,  համոզված  եմ,  բանավիճողներից  շատերը  կյանքում  կարճ  շրջազգեստ  չեն  էլ  ունեցել,  բայց  հիմա   ընենց  են  խոսում,  ոնց  որ  ամեն  օր   էտ  են  հագնում

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  14:04 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  13:56 ----------




> Երևանցի, *ասում եմ, վերջին անգամ եմ ասում ի դեպ* , արա իմաստալից ու ինֆորմացիայով հագեցած գրառումներ թեմայի շուրջ, մենք էլ  ուշադիր կհետևենք քո և մնացածի մտքի թռիչքին: Վերջակետ


սպառնում  ե՞ս  :LOL:  :LOL:   տուգանի,  ջնջի  գրառումներս,  մեկա  ես  իմ  կարծիքին  եմ  մնալու,  ոչ  թե  մի  քանիսի  նման  անցնելու  եմ  *Ձեր* (դեռ  հարգանքով  եմ  խոսում)  կողմը  :Nono:

----------

tikopx (23.08.2010), Արամ (23.08.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> սպառնում  ե՞ս   տուգանի,  ջնջի  գրառումներս,  մեկա  ես  իմ  կարծիքին  եմ  մնալու,  ոչ  թե  մի  քանիսի  նման  անցնելու  եմ  *Ձեր* (դեռ  հարգանքով  եմ  խոսում)  կողմը


 ես եմա անցել իրանց կողմը, նրանց մեջ եմ մնտում մի քանիսի:

----------


## SSS

> Արամ  ջան  հասկանում  եմ  քեզ,  բայց  ուզում  եմ  հասկացնեմ,  որ  էդպես  չի  կարգը,  համոզված  եմ,  բանավիճողներից  շատերը  կյանքում  կարճ  շրջազգեստ  չեն  էլ  ունեցել,  բայց  հիմա   ընենց  են  խոսում,  ոնց  որ  ամեն  օր   էտ  են  հագնում
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  14:04 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  13:56 ----------


Այսինքն կարելի է հետևություն անել, որ դեմ խոսողներն էլ ,մինչև չհագնեին ու իրենց դուրը չգար իրավունք չունեին դեմ արտահայտվելու?

----------


## tikopx

> Այսինքն կարելի է հետևություն անել, որ դեմ խոսողներն էլ ,մինչև չհագնեին ու իրենց դուրը չգար իրավունք չունեին դեմ արտահայտվելու?


ետել կա , մարդ պիտի ի բան անի,հետո դրա մասին խոսա, դա իմ կարծիքնա ամեն ինչի վեարբերյալ,եթե ետ մի բանը չես արել, մի խոսա հաստատ

----------


## yerevanci

> Այսինքն կարելի է հետևություն անել, որ դեմ խոսողներն էլ ,մինչև չհագնեին ու իրենց դուրը չգար իրավունք չունեին դեմ արտահայտվելու?


ինչ  ուզում  ես  հետևություն  արա,  բայց  եթե  գտնում  ես,  որ  մարդ  առանց  մի  բանից  «տեղյակ»  լինելու,  կարա  բանավեճի  մեջ  մտնի  էտ  հարցի  շուրջ,  ուրեմն  էլ  ի՞նչ  ասեմ  :Think: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  14:11 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  14:10 ----------




> ես եմա անցել իրանց կողմը, նրանց մեջ եմ մնտում մի քանիսի:


 :Yes:

----------

tikopx (23.08.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> բանավիճողներից  շատերը  կյանքում  կարճ  շրջազգեստ  չեն  էլ  ունեցել,  բայց  հիմա   ընենց  են  խոսում,  ոնց  որ  ամեն  օր   էտ  են  հագնում


Չգիտեմ մյուսները ոնց, ես իրոք երբեք չեմ ունեցել  :Jpit: 
Չնայած մանկապարտեզական տարիքում մի անգամ տանից շրջազգեստ էի գտել, շատ էի ուզում հագնել, չթողեցին  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (23.08.2010), Դարք (23.08.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> ինչ  ուզում  ես  հետևություն  արա,  բայց  եթե  գտնում  ես,  որ  մարդ  առանց  մի  բանից  «տեղյակ»  լինելու,  կարա  բանավեճի  մեջ  մտնի  էտ  հարցի  շուրջ,  ուրեմն  էլ  ի՞նչ  ասեմ


Աչքիս կարճ յուբկա մենակ դու ես հագել, դու լավ տեղյակ ես:  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (23.08.2010), Ribelle (24.08.2010)

----------


## SSS

> ինչ  ուզում  ես  հետևություն  արա,  բայց  եթե  գտնում  ես,  որ  մարդ  առանց  մի  բանից  «տեղյակ»  լինելու,  կարա  բանավեճի  մեջ  մտնի  էտ  հարցի  շուրջ,  ուրեմն  էլ  ի՞նչ  ասեմ


Չգիտեմ "տեղյակ լինել"-ով ինչ նկատի ունես, բայց ,եթե դիմացինդ իրավունք չունի կարծիք հայտնել կարծում եմ կրկնակի անգամ էլ դու չունես :Smile:  (նու ես այդպես եմ կարծում ),կարելի է թեամայի վերևում գրել 'մուտքը միայն շրջազգետներով

----------

*e}|{uka* (23.08.2010), Ariadna (23.08.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Աղջիկեք ջան, ինչ ուզում եք հագեք… երկար…կարճ… կապ չունի, մեկա տղաները ձեզ առանց շորի են տեսնում

----------


## tikopx

ժողովուրդ արդեն որոշում եինք ելի,որ դա իրանց `ընկեր ընկերուհի գործնա ,մենք իրանց տեղը չենք որոշի,խի չեք համաձայնվում համերաշխության:?

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  14:16 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  14:16 ----------




> Աղջիկեք ջան, ինչ ուզում եք հագեք… երկար…կարճ… կապ չունի, մեկա տղաները ձեզ առանց շորի են տեսնում


այսինքն? մենք դեռ ամուսնանալուն չենք հասել, համ էլ սաղ թեման կարդա նոր գրի,ոչ թե վերջի 3 գրածը ասենք

----------

yerevanci (23.08.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

Բոլոր գրառումները կարդալու հավես չունեմ, բայց ասեմ իմ կարծիքը սույն հարցի վերաբերյալ  :Jpit:  Ես միշտ կարճ հագել եմ, իհարկե չափի սահմաններում, ոչ ծովափային կարճություն, երբեք որևէ պրոբլեմ չեմ ունեցել, որ ասենք փողոցում ինձ անհանգստացնեն էդ շրջազգեստի պատճառով։ Կարծում եմ դրա դարը անցել է։ Ու կարծում եմ, եթե տղան վստահ է իր վրա և իր ընկերուհու վրա, ընդհակառակը, պետք է հպարտությամբ քայլի իր՝ կարճ հագած ընկերուհու կողքով։ Ամեն դեպքում ինձ համար հարգանքի արժանի են էն տղամարդիկ, որոնք եթե ինչ որ բաներ էլ թույլ չեն տալիս կնոջը կամ ընկերուհուն մենակ դուրս գալու դեպքում, բայց այնուամենայնիվ թույլ են տալիս էն դեպքում, երբ կինը իրենց կողքին է։ Դրանից էլ սիրուն բա՞ն։

----------

One_Way_Ticket (23.08.2010), tikopx (23.08.2010), Մանուլ (23.08.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> Բոլոր գրառումները կարդալու հավես չունեմ, բայց ասեմ իմ կարծիքը սույն հարցի վերաբերյալ  Ես միշտ կարճ հագել եմ, իհարկե չափի սահմաններում, ոչ ծովափային կարճություն, երբեք որևէ պրոբլեմ չեմ ունեցել, որ ասենք փողոցում ինձ անհանգստացնեն էդ շրջազգեստի պատճառով։ Կարծում եմ դրա դարը անցել է։ Ու կարծում եմ, եթե տղան վստահ է իր վրա և իր ընկերուհու վրա, ընդհակառակը, պետք է հպարտությամբ քայլի իր՝ կարճ հագած ընկերուհու կողքով։ Ամեն դեպքում ինձ համար հարգանքի արժանի են էն տղամարդիկ, որոնք եթե ինչ որ բաներ էլ թույլ չեն տալիս կնոջը կամ ընկերուհուն մենակ դուրս գալու դեպքում, բայց այնուամենայնիվ թույլ են տալիս էն դեպքում, երբ կինը իրենց կողքին է։ Դրանից էլ սիրուն բա՞ն։


լավա գոնե մեկը հասկացավ տղեքի  ասածի կեսը, որ ձև կա հագնելուն:

----------


## Ariadna

> լավա գոնե մեկը հասկացավ տղեքի  ասածի կեսը, որ ձև կա հագնելուն:


ես տենց բան չեմ հասկացել  :LOL:  Էդ իմ նշած ծովափայինը քաղաքում ոչ մեկ չի էլ հագնում ։ՃՃ

----------

One_Way_Ticket (23.08.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

> Աչքիս կարճ յուբկա մենակ դու ես հագել, դու լավ տեղյակ ես:


լսի  դու  շալվար  հագած  կլինես,  ուրեմն  դու  էլ  տղերքի  ներքինի  մասին  շատ  բան  գիտե՞՞՞ս,  հետո  էլ  անկապ  գրառումից  ես  խոսում,  ու  զգուշացնում  եմ  քեզ,  եթե  մեկ  էլ  թեկուզ  թույլ  վիրավորական  ինչ  որ  արտահայտություն  իմ  հանդեպ,  չնեղանաս

----------


## tikopx

> Էդ իմ նշած ծովափայինը քաղաքում ոչ մեկ չի էլ հագնում ։ՃՃ


չի էլ հագնում?  :Angry2:   քաղաքի կեսը դրանովա տառապում տեղ ժամ չնշեմ, բայց ասեմ ամբողջ  քաղաք + ցերեկ գիշեր,օրինակ 3-օր առաջ,տղեքը ավելի շատ են տենում տենց բաները ,քան աղջիկները,որովհետը դուք ել եք հագնում ասենք յուբկա ու սովոր եք ,դրա համար աչքի չեն ընկնում

----------


## yerevanci

> Բոլոր գրառումները կարդալու հավես չունեմ, բայց ասեմ իմ կարծիքը սույն հարցի վերաբերյալ  Ես միշտ կարճ հագել եմ, իհարկե չափի սահմաններում, ոչ ծովափային կարճություն, երբեք որևէ պրոբլեմ չեմ ունեցել, որ ասենք փողոցում ինձ անհանգստացնեն էդ շրջազգեստի պատճառով։ Կարծում եմ դրա դարը անցել է։ Ու կարծում եմ, *եթե տղան վստահ է իր վրա և իր ընկերուհու վրա, ընդհակառակը, պետք է հպարտությամբ քայլի իր՝ կարճ հագած ընկերուհու կողքով*։ Ամեն դեպքում ինձ համար հարգանքի արժանի են էն տղամարդիկ, որոնք եթե ինչ որ բաներ էլ թույլ չեն տալիս կնոջը կամ ընկերուհուն մենակ դուրս գալու դեպքում, բայց այնուամենայնիվ թույլ են տալիս էն դեպքում, երբ կինը իրենց կողքին է։ Դրանից էլ սիրուն բա՞ն։


դե  տղեք,  հպարտ  քայլեք,  ձեր  կողքով  կարճ  շրջազգեստովներն  են

----------

tikopx (23.08.2010)

----------


## Արամ

> ես տենց բան չեմ հասկացել  Էդ իմ նշած ծովափայինը քաղաքում ոչ մեկ չի էլ հագնում ։ՃՃ


Հա դե աչքդ լույս բայց քեզ որ չեն ասել, դեռ չի նշանակում որ ուրիշներին չեն ասի:

----------

yerevanci (23.08.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> *լսի  դու  շալվար  հագած  կլինես,  ուրեմն  դու  էլ  տղերքի  ներքինի  մասին  շատ  բան  գիտե՞՞՞ս*,  հետո  էլ  անկապ  գրառումից  ես  խոսում,  ու  զգուշացնում  եմ  քեզ,  եթե  մեկ  էլ  թեկուզ  թույլ  վիրավորական  ինչ  որ  արտահայտություն  իմ  հանդեպ,  չնեղանաս


Ես երբեք անտեղին չեմ վիրավորում ու ընդհանրապես ես չեմ վիրավորել քեզ, ստացել ես քո գրառմանը համարժեք պատասխան, ես մեղք չունեմ, որ դու այս թեման չափից շատ ես սրտիդ մոտ ընդունում:
Միայն դու չէ, Տիկոփիիքսն էլ: Վերջակետ ( հուսով եմ  չես մեջբերի գրածս):

----------

Ribelle (24.08.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> դե  տղեք,  հպարտ  քայլեք,  ձեր  կողքով  կարճ  շրջազգեստովներն  են


մի անմգամ արդեն գրել եմ ,տղեք պատրաստվեք քուչով կռիվներին :Smile:  հեռախոսները լիցքավորեք ու մնացածին ասեռք գնում եմ քաղաք,սպասեք զանգիս:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> չի էլ հագնում?  *քաղաքի կեսը* դրանովա տառապում


Չէ, դու հաստատ ուրիշ Երևանում ես ապրում:

----------

Ariadna (23.08.2010)

----------


## Արամ

Ժողովուրդ եկեք մի հատ վերջակետ դնենք էլի, չեմ զարմանա որ ընկերուհիս էլ մտնի գրի որ լավա կարճ յուբկա հաքնելը, չնայած նրար որ չի հաքնում: :LOL:

----------

tikopx (23.08.2010)

----------


## tikopx

0:0 հաղթող չկա վերջացրեք ամեն մեկը մնումա իր կարծիքին և թող սիրեցյալները իրանք որոշեն կլնի թե չէ??? :Angry2:   END ՎԵՐՋ  :LOL: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  14:30 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  14:29 ----------




> Չէ, դու հաստատ ուրիշ Երևանում ես ապրում:


արդեն ասել եմ որտեղ ,ել չարտագրեմ:Իմ Երևանը այսօրվա Հայաստանի մայրաքաղաքն է:

----------

Արամ (23.08.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> ինչով ես ետքան վստահ, որ լիքը բաներ կհասկանամ այս թեմայի հիման վրա? Ինչով ես վստահ որ ես հլա փոքր եմ ?
> 
> Հ.Գ. վոզոմնիլի իզ սեբյա


Արամ ջան, էս ագրեսիան ինչի՞ համար ա: Ի՞նչ վատ բան կա, որ քեզնից մի 6-7 տարի մեծ մարդը քեզ ասում է՝ կմեծանաս, շատ բաներ կհասկանաս  :Dntknw: 
Դու հիմա այսպես ռադիկալ ես մտածում, հավատա՝ էդ տարիքում բոլորն էլ էդպես են մտածել, իսկ որոշ ժամանակ անց հասկացել են, որ կնոջը փարաջայով պահելը ոչ մի կապ չունի տղամարդկության հետ, որ փարաջայով թե մինիով, միևնույն է, անմակարդակը մի բան հետևից ասելու է:

----------

*e}|{uka* (23.08.2010), Ariadna (23.08.2010), SSS (23.08.2010), VisTolog (23.08.2010), Yellow Raven (23.08.2010), Ժունդիայի (23.08.2010), ՆանՍ (23.08.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Հա դե աչքդ լույս բայց քեզ որ չեն ասել, դեռ չի նշանակում որ ուրիշներին չեն ասի:


Արամ ջան, իսկ ինչ պետք ա ասեն, ասենք թե ասեցին։ Հիմա փառք աստծո, ուշ ժամերին ոչ մեկ ոտքով տուն չի գնում, տաքսիները կան, վտանգավոր բան չկա, քաղաքի կենտրոնում էլ էնքան բազմամարդ ա, որ եթե ինչ որ չբավարաված ինչ որ ռեպլիկ բաց թողնի, ցանկացած աղջիկ կարհամարհի ու կանցնի։ Ու կամաց–կամաց աչքները կսովորի, մարդ կդառնան, տասնհինգ տարի առաջ մեծահասակ կին չէիր տեսնի տաբատով, էսօր շուկայում կանգնած տատիկներն էլ են տաբատով ու դա սովորական ա, երբ կին էինք տեսնում մեքենայի ղեկին, էլի մի տեսակ ուրիշ ձև էր դա նայվում, էսօր սովորական է, նույնն էլ կարծ շրջազգեստն է, կամաց–կամաց մեր տղաներն էլ կդառնան քաղաքակիրթ, որ աղջկա ոտք տեսնելիս չեն սարսռա, ես հավատում եմ պայծառ ապագային։

----------

*e}|{uka* (23.08.2010), Ambrosine (23.08.2010), Ribelle (24.08.2010), VisTolog (23.08.2010), Մանուլ (23.08.2010), ՆանՍ (23.08.2010)

----------


## Արամ

> Արամ ջան, էս ագրեսիան ինչի՞ համար ա: Ի՞նչ վատ բան կա, որ քեզնից մի 6-7 տարի մեծ մարդը քեզ ասում է՝ կմեծանաս, շատ բաներ կհասկանաս 
> Դու հիմա այսպես ռադիկալ ես մտածում, հավատա՝ էդ տարիքում բոլորն էլ էդպես են մտածել, իսկ որոշ ժամանակ անց հասկացել են, որ կնոջը փարաջայով պահելը ոչ մի կապ չունի տղամարդկության հետ, որ փարաջայով թե մինիով, միևնույն է, անմակարդակը մի բան հետևից ասելու է:


 Աստղ ջան, եթե տարիքով մեծ է դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ խելքով էլ է մեծ, շատ մարդիկ գիտեմ որ ինձնից 6-7 տարի մեծ են բայց խելքները չի հասնի ինձ ինչ որ բան սովորացնեն:

----------

tikopx (23.08.2010), yerevanci (23.08.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Մոդերատորոկան: Ամբողջ թեմայով զբաղվելու առողջություն չունեմ, բայց էս գրառմանը հաջորդող, թեկուզ թեթև կպնողական-կծողական, դիմացինի կարծիքը չհանդուրժող գրառում կջնջվի, հեղինակը կպատժվի: Կրկնելու դեպքում՝ կարգելափակվի:*

----------

*e}|{uka* (23.08.2010), tikopx (23.08.2010), yerevanci (23.08.2010)

----------


## Արամ

> Արամ ջան, իսկ ինչ պետք ա ասեն, ասենք թե ասեցին։ Հիմա փառք աստծո, ուշ ժամերին ոչ մեկ ոտքով տուն չի գնում, տաքսիները կան, վտանգավոր բան չկա, քաղաքի կենտրոնում էլ էնքան բազմամարդ ա, որ եթե ինչ որ չբավարաված ինչ որ ռեպլիկ բաց թողնի, ցանկացած աղջիկ կարհամարհի ու կանցնի։ Ու կամաց–կամաց աչքները կսովորի, մարդ կդառնան, տասնհինգ տարի առաջ մեծահասակ կին չէիր տեսնի տաբատով, էսօր շուկայում կանգնած տատիկներն էլ են տաբատով ու դա սովորական ա, երբ կին էինք տեսնում մեքենայի ղեկին, էլի մի տեսակ ուրիշ ձև էր դա նայվում, էսօր սովորական է, նույնն էլ կարծ շրջազգեստն է, կամաց–կամաց մեր տղաներն էլ կդառնան քաղաքակիրթ, որ աղջկա ոտք տեսնելիս չեն սարսռա, ես հավատում եմ պայծառ ապագային։


Խնդրում եմ Դայանաի գրածը կարդացեք էլի, ոչ մի տղա, բացի այդ աղջկա միակից, արժանի չէ թեկուզ աղջկա եղունգը տեսնելուն:

----------

yerevanci (23.08.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Խնդրում եմ Դայանաի գրածը կարդացեք էլի, ոչ մի տղա, բացի այդ աղջկա միակից, արժանի չէ թեկուզ աղջկա եղունգը տեսնելուն:


Այսինքն ճիշտը փարաջա՞ն է։ Դե եթե էս տեմպերով շարունակենք երկիրը ծախել, հնարավոր է, որ հավատքն էլ ուրանանք, անցնենք փարաջաներին, ինչ կա որ։

----------


## Արամ

> Այսինքն ճիշտը փարաջա՞ն է։ Դե եթե էս տեմպերով շարունակենք երկիրը ծախել, հնարավոր է, որ հավատքն էլ ուրանանք, անցնենք փարաջաներին, ինչ կա որ։


Հա, ճիշտը ետա: :Angry2:

----------


## tikopx

> Այսինքն ճիշտը փարաջա՞ն է։ Դե եթե էս տեմպերով շարունակենք երկիրը ծախել, հնարավոր է, որ հավատքն էլ ուրանանք, անցնենք փարաջաներին, ինչ կա որ։


ես իրան հասկացա,ինքը ետ իմաստով չէր գրել: դու չհասկացար իրա գրածի իմաստը:Ձև ունենամ կփախնեմ ես երկրից,, ուզումա դավաճանելով ,ուզումա ..... բայց մուսաուլման  չեմ դառնա ,ուրիշ կրոն կմտածեմ դե մեկա կնքված չեմ կարելի ա նույնիսկ չմտածել:

----------


## yerevanci

> Այսինքն ճիշտը փարաջա՞ն է։ Դե եթե էս տեմպերով շարունակենք երկիրը ծախել, հնարավոր է, որ հավատքն էլ ուրանանք, անցնենք փարաջաներին, ինչ կա որ։


էէէէ,  դու  իրոք  չես  հասկանու՞մ  իմաստը,  թե  չհասկանալու  ես  տալիս,  ամբողջ  նախադասության  մեջ  մի  բառ  եք  գտնում  ու  ասում   որ  էտ  բառը  ձեզ  ձեռք  չի  տալիս,  նախադասության  իմաստն  էլ  դնում  եք  մի  կողմ

----------

Արամ (23.08.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, եթե տարիքով մեծ է դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ խելքով էլ է մեծ, շատ մարդիկ գիտեմ որ ինձնից 6-7 տարի մեծ են բայց խելքները չի հասնի ինձ ինչ որ բան սովորացնեն:


Արամ ջան, չեմ վիճում, կան էդպիսի դեպքեր էլ, բայց դու խորը մտածի, խելացի երիտասարդ ես: Համոզված եմ ուղղակի, որ մի տարուց այս թեմայում այլ գրառումներ ես կատարելու, եթե թեման չփակվի  :Jpit: 



> Խնդրում եմ Դայանաի գրածը կարդացեք էլի, ոչ մի տղա, բացի այդ աղջկա միակից, արժանի չէ թեկուզ աղջկա եղունգը տեսնելուն:


Դայանային սխալ եք հասկացել  :Jpit: 
Արամ, էս ի՞նչ մահմեդական մտածելակերպ ա, զարմանում եմ: Անգամ դեմքը իրենք թողնում են, որ մյուսները տեսնեն: Ղուրանի էդ այաթները թարգմանել եմ փարաջաների մասին թեմայում: Կարդա ու տես, թե ինչքան ավելի ռադիկալ ես, քան մահմեդականները:

----------

tikopx (23.08.2010), VisTolog (23.08.2010)

----------


## Արամ

> Արամ ջան, չեմ վիճում, կան էդպիսի դեպքեր էլ, բայց դու խորը մտածի, խելացի երիտասարդ ես: Համոզված եմ ուղղակի, որ մի տարուց այս թեմայում այլ գրառումներ ես կատարելու, եթե թեման չփակվի 
> 
> Դայանային սխալ եք հասկացել 
> Արամ, էս ի՞նչ մահմեդական մտածելակերպ ա, զարմանում եմ: Անգամ դեմքը իրենք թողնում են, որ մյուսները տեսնեն: Ղուրանի էդ այաթները թարգմանել եմ փարաջաների մասին թեմայում: Կարդա ու տես, թե ինչքան ավելի ռադիկալ ես, քան մահմեդականները:
> 
> Էս ի՞նչ կարևոր հարց սարքիր, tikopx ջան... իսկը հայկական հարց


Աստղ ջան, եթե մի քիչ խորը մտածես կհասկանաս որ իմ նախադասությունը ետ իմաստով չէր: այդքան կատեգորիկ մի եղեք, ախր նախադասության իմաստը պետք է հասկանալ այլ ոչ բառերի շարադրությունը:

----------


## Dayana

> Խնդրում եմ Դայանաի գրածը կարդացեք էլի, ոչ մի տղա, բացի այդ աղջկա միակից, արժանի չէ թեկուզ աղջկա եղունգը տեսնելուն:


Արամ ջան, իմ գրածի իմաստը լրիվ ուրիշ էր, ու էդ ես չեմ գրել, այլ Չապլինը: Կրկնում եմ, գրածիս իմաստը լրիվ հակառակն էր:  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (23.08.2010), VisTolog (23.08.2010)

----------


## Արամ

> Արամ ջան, իմ գրածի իմաստը լրիվ ուրիշ էր, ու էդ ես չեմ գրել, այլ Չապլինը: Կրկնում եմ, գրածիս իմաստը լրիվ հակառակն էր:


Ես մեջբերել եմ Գրառումտ Դայ ջան, այլ ոչ մտածելակերպտ :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Ես մեջբերել եմ Գրառումտ Դայ ջան, այլ ոչ մտածելակերպտ


Արամ ջան, կարծում եմ բավականին լուրջ մարդու տպավորություն եմ թողնում ու դժվար թե մեջբերեի խոսքեր, որոնց հետ ոչ միայն համամիտ չեմ, այլ լրիվ դեմ եմ: 
Չապիլնն իր աղջկան ասում է, որ նույնիսկ կիսամերկ բեմ դուրս գալիս պիտի էնպիսին լինի, որ իրեն չընկալեն որպես մերկի, իսկ մերկությունը ՝ այն էլ ոչ միայն մարմնի, այլև հոգու, միայն իր ամուսնուն պատկանի:

----------

Ariadna (23.08.2010), tikopx (23.08.2010), Արամ (23.08.2010), ՆանՍ (23.08.2010)

----------


## Արամ

Արդյունքը
Ես հասկացա, որ աղջիկները ասյտեղ մեծ մասամբ, կռվելու, անհասկանալու համար են եկել և գրեթե համուզված եմ, որ եթե իրենց թույլ չտա նրանց ընկերը, ու բացատրի, նրանք չեն հագնի: Նույնն էլ տղեքր համար եմ ասում, որ նրանք էլ թույլ չեն տա, կմեծանամ մտածելակերպս կփոխվի, հեհ, այստեղ գրառում անողներից այդ հարցում ավելի շատ եմ հասկանում, բայց չեմ կարող ինչ որ մեկին ստիպել եսի ճիշտա եսի սխալա, ես միայն կարող եմ իմ հարազատին տենց բան ասել, այստեղ ոչ մեկին իրավունք չունեմ ստիպելու իմ կարծիքը, ես համուզված եմ իմ մտածելակերպի մեջ, քանի որ այս թեմայում շատ անգամ օրինակներ եմ բերել, իմ աչքով եմ տեսել, այստեղ մարդիկ են գրում որոնք ընդհանրապես տեղյակ չեն ինչ է կատարվում, միայն գրում են որ հակառակվեն աղջիկների կողմից վարկանիշ ստանան, աչքներդ լուս մի հատ աստղ հեսա կավելանա: Վերջ, այս անգամ իսկականից վերջ, էլ ոչ ցանկություն ունեմ լսելու թե աղջկան մի բան ասում եմ ինքը բառերից է կպնում առանց ցանկություն ունենալու բառերի իմաստը հասկանալու, եթե ցանկություն չկա կարծիքը քննարկելու ուրեմն իմաստ էլ չկա:
Հ.Գ. Հարգանքներս:

----------

tikopx (23.08.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Օֆ, օֆ, ջանմ:

Ամբողջ թեման կարդալու առողջություն չունեմ, պատկերը էսպես թեթևակի նայելով էլ հրաշալի պարզ է:
Հայաստանում ու հայկակական ֆորումներում կա մի էսպիսի սովորություն, եթե ասում ես մի բան, որը տվյալ անհատի արժեհամակարգին դեմ է, ինքը միանգամից ասելու է «Ախպեր, բա հլը պատկերացրա, որ էդ քո հետ լինի»: Դրանից խուսափելու համար դիմեմ կոնկրետ անձի:

Ջուլ ջան (Ֆոտոն), մշտապես հագի էն հագուստը, որը կուզես: Կլինի կարճ թե երկար, սպիտակ թե սև, գունավոր թե անգույն: Իհարկե ես շատ կուզեմ, որ քո հագուստն ինձ էլ դուր գա, բայց առաջնայինը քեզ դուր գալն, քեզ հարմար լինելն է: Իսկ եթե կլինեն մարդիկ, ում արժեհամակարգը չի ընդունում քո ընտրած հագուստը (անկախ նրանից, թե դա ինչպիսի հագուստ կլինեն) ու քո հետևից թարս հայացք կգցի, ապա ուղղակի թքած ունեցիր իրանց վրա, որովհետև եթե մարդը թարս հայացք է գցելու հագուստի պատճառով, ապա ինքը արժան չի անգամ իր մասին մի վայրկյան մտածելու  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (23.08.2010), Ambrosine (23.08.2010), Ariadna (23.08.2010), Ribelle (24.08.2010), Valentina (23.08.2010), VisTolog (23.08.2010), Yellow Raven (23.08.2010), Դարք (23.08.2010), Ժունդիայի (23.08.2010), Ինչուիկ (23.08.2010), Ձայնալար (23.08.2010), Մանուլ (23.08.2010), ՆանՍ (23.08.2010), Ռուֆուս (23.08.2010), Ֆոտոն (23.08.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

Էս թման ավելի շատ ոնցոր «ռազբոռկա» լինի, թե տղեն ինչիա պատրաստ իրա սիրածին բան ասողի դեմ, քան թե քննարկվումա շրջազգեստի հարցը

Հասկացանք էլի, որ* շատ կարճ* չպետքա հագնել: :Smile: 

Կառաջարկեմ հիմա էլ գրածս «շատ կարճ» բառից չկախվել:

----------

*e}|{uka* (23.08.2010), tikopx (23.08.2010), Արամ (23.08.2010)

----------


## tikopx

թեման ակտիվացնելու համար կասեմ հետևյալը   

կամ սենց,հասկանալով,որ սա երեկույթի համարա նախատեսված 
բա սրանք ` խի հագնելւ բան են? այսիքն աղջիկները գիտեն հա թե չէ,ես բան չեմ կարա ասեմ  ` images.jpg3488951557_2a022d2522.jpg

----------


## VisTolog

> թեման ակտիվացնելու համար կասեմ հետևյալը   
> 
> կամ սենց,հասկանալով,որ սա երեկույթի համարա նախատեսված 
> բա սրանք ` խի հագնելւ բան են? այսիքն աղջիկները գիտեն հա թե չէ,ես բան չեմ կարա ասեմ  ` images.jpg3488951557_2a022d2522.jpg


 Էլի եկավ: :LOL: 

_բա սրանք ` խի հագնելւ բան են? այսիքն աղջիկները գիտեն հա թե չէ,ես բան չեմ կարա ասեմ `_

Ոչ մեկ չի ասել, որ հագնելու բան են: :Smile:

----------

tikopx (23.08.2010)

----------


## tikopx

հա ելի եկա ու հետքրքիրա աղջիկների կարծիքը,դրանք էլ են կարճ շրջազգեստ

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Արդյունքը
> Ես հասկացա, որ աղջիկները ասյտեղ մեծ մասամբ, կռվելու, անհասկանալու համար են եկել և գրեթե համուզված եմ, որ եթե իրենց թույլ չտա նրանց ընկերը, ու բացատրի, նրանք չեն հագնի: Նույնն էլ տղեքր համար եմ ասում, որ նրանք էլ թույլ չեն տա, կմեծանամ մտածելակերպս կփոխվի, հեհ, այստեղ գրառում անողներից այդ հարցում ավելի շատ եմ հասկանում, բայց չեմ կարող ինչ որ մեկին ստիպել եսի ճիշտա եսի սխալա, ես միայն կարող եմ իմ հարազատին տենց բան ասել, այստեղ ոչ մեկին իրավունք չունեմ ստիպելու իմ կարծիքը, ես համուզված եմ իմ մտածելակերպի մեջ, քանի որ այս թեմայում շատ անգամ օրինակներ եմ բերել, իմ աչքով եմ տեսել, *այստեղ մարդիկ են գրում որոնք ընդհանրապես տեղյակ չեն ինչ է կատարվում, միայն գրում են որ հակառակվեն աղջիկների կողմից վարկանիշ ստանան, աչքներդ լուս մի հատ աստղ հեսա կավելանա*: Վերջ, այս անգամ իսկականից վերջ, էլ ոչ ցանկություն ունեմ լսելու թե աղջկան մի բան ասում եմ ինքը բառերից է կպնում առանց ցանկություն ունենալու բառերի իմաստը հասկանալու, եթե ցանկություն չկա կարծիքը քննարկելու ուրեմն իմաստ էլ չկա:
> Հ.Գ. Հարգանքներս:


Էխ, վերջապես մեկը հասկացավ ուզածս  :Jpit: 
Աղջիկներ, բա տենց կարելի՞ էր, ես երեկվանից այստեղ հուսահատորեն վիճում եմ, իսկ դուք այսքան ժամանակ ընդամենը մեկ անգամ վարկանիշ տվեցիք: Այս տեմպերով ես երբեք աստղ չեմ ստանա, անիմաստ է այլևս ֆորումում գտնվելս, գնամ ուրիշ գործերով զբաղվեմ  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (23.08.2010), davidus (23.08.2010), tikopx (23.08.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Էխ, վերջապես մեկը հասկացավ ուզածս 
> Աղջիկներ, բա տենց կարելի՞ էր, ես երեկվանից այստեղ հուսահատորեն վիճում եմ, իսկ դուք այսքան ժամանակ ընդամենը մեկ անգամ վարկանիշ տվեցիք: Այս տեմպերով ես երբեք աստղ չեմ ստանա, անիմաստ է այլևս ֆորումում գտնվելս, գնամ ուրիշ գործերով զբաղվեմ


 Ինձ ընդհանրապես չեն տվել: :This: 

Անցնեմ Արամ & tikopx կողմին: :Jpit:

----------

tikopx (23.08.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> Ինձ ընդհանրապես չեն տվել:
> 
> Անցնեմ Արամ & tikopx կողմին:


ես ելի եմ ասում սկզբից ձեր հետ եի,բայց արդեն աղջիկների հետ եմ ,ինձի ձեր մոտ մի տարեք  :LOL: 
Արամի կողմից Շնորհակալություն միանալու համար
ես կտամ իրան միանալու համար :Wink:

----------


## davidus

Դե հիմա մի խորհուրդ էլ ինձնից, հատկապես տարիքով մի քիչ ջահելներին... տղերք, եթե տղեն աղջկա հետ քայլումա (կապ չունի ինքը նիհար ա, կամ չաղ, առաքինի ա, թե պ***իկ, երկար ա հագնվել, թե կարճ) ու նրանց հետևից ռեպլիկ են բաց թողնում, ուրեմն խնդիր ունի ոչ թե աղջիկը, այլ հենց տղեն: Ոչ մի լնգուլավազ, տեսնելով որ աղջկա կողիքն ՏՂԱ է քայլում, կյանքում ռեպլիկ չի թողի: Հիմա էդ դարը չի, որ մեկը մի հիմար բան անի, ու նրանից հնարավոր չլինի ստանալ...

Թեմայի վերաբերյալ... եթե աղջկան դուր ա գալիս այն հանգամանքը, որ ինքը քայլում ա իր կողակցի հետ, ու բլորը աչքերը չռած իր ոտքերին են նայում ու մի հատ սիգարետ վառում, ուրեմն թող հագնի... այստեղ բացի տղայից, ուրիշ մեղավոր չկա:

Համաձայն եմ, որ աղջկա գիտակցությունը մեծ և առաջնային դեր ունի, որովհետև եթե մտքին եղավ, որ կարճ հագնի, ինչքան ուզում ես արգելի, մեկա մի օր հագնելու ա: Դրա համար, եթե տղային դուր չի գալիս նման բաց հագուստը, ուրեմն պիտի քաղ.պարապմունքներով բացատրի իր նախասիրությունները, ոչ թե չոր "ՉԷ" ասի: Վերջինս խիստ ժամանակավոր ազդեցություն ունի:

----------

Ambrosine (23.08.2010), VisTolog (23.08.2010), Արևհատիկ (23.08.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Բոլորն էլ շատ սիրուն շորեր են, բացի էն մուլտիկներից  :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (23.08.2010), tikopx (23.08.2010), VisTolog (23.08.2010), Ինչուիկ (23.08.2010), Մանուլ (23.08.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> Ոչ մի լնգուլավազ, տեսնելով որ աղջկա կողիքն ՏՂԱ է քայլում, կյանքում ռեպլիկ չի թողի: Հիմա էդ դարը չի, որ մեկը մի հիմար բան անի, ու նրանից հնարավոր չլինի ստանալ...
> :


ստանալը կստանանք,բայց չջոգելով են անում այդ մարդիկ,դա է խնդիրը:

----------


## VisTolog

> ստանալը կստանանք,բայց չջոգելով են անում այդ մարդիկ,դա է խնդիրը:


Տիկ, էլի՞ անցար հետևից խոսացողներին: Թարգի էլի:  :Smile:

----------


## davidus

> ստանալը կստանանք,բայց չջոգելով են անում այդ մարդիկ,դա է խնդիրը:


ապեր, մեջբերածդ նախադասության նախորդ նախադասությունը մի հատ ուշադիր կարդա

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Թեման չեմ կարդացել, բայց մի բան ասեմ...

Էն մարդիկ, ովքեր որ դեմ են, որ իրենց հընգերուհին/կինը/սիրած աղջիկը մինի յուբկա հագնեն, որովհետև կարող ա փողոցում էդ աղջկա հետևից անկապ մարդիկ ռեպլիկներ բաց թողնեն, հենց իրենք էլ սիրում են փողոցում մինի յուբկա հագած աղջկա հետևից ռեպլիկներ բաց թողնել  :Smile: 

Պրծ  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (23.08.2010), Ariadna (23.08.2010), Chuk (23.08.2010), Empty`Tears (25.08.2010), Ribelle (24.08.2010), Ungrateful (23.08.2010), Valentina (23.08.2010), VisTolog (23.08.2010), Արևհատիկ (23.08.2010), Դարք (23.08.2010), Երվանդ (23.08.2010), Էլիզե (23.08.2010), Ժունդիայի (23.08.2010), Ինչուիկ (23.08.2010), Ձայնալար (23.08.2010), Մանուլ (23.08.2010)

----------


## Դարք

> Բոլորն էլ շատ սիրուն շորեր են, բացի էն մուլտիկներից


մանավանդ 3-ը  :Hands Up:

----------


## tikopx

> Թեման չեմ կարդացել, բայց մի բան ասեմ...
> 
> Էն մարդիկ, ովքեր որ դեմ են, որ իրենց հընգերուհին/կինը/սիրած աղջիկը մինի յուբկա հագնեն, որովհետև կարող ա փողոցում էդ աղջկա հետևից անկապ մարդիկ ռեպլիկներ բաց թողնեն, հենց իրենք էլ սիրում են փողոցում մինի յուբկա հագած աղջկա հետևից ռեպլիկներ բաց թողնել 
> 
> Պրծ


Տենց մի ասա ապեր,հաստատ շատ ես սխալվում:ես լիքը կարգին տղեք գիտեմ ,որ իրանց տենց բան թույլ չեն տա ,բայց չեն թողնում թենց հագնեվել:պետք չի  խորանալ շատ  ես բառերի վրա,բայց հաստատ սխալ ես ասում, սենց բան էլ չասես,ես ել ետ տղեքից մեկն էի ու կամ ,որ չեն թողնի,բայց չեն էլ ասի հետևներից,ուղակի ես հիմա աղջիկների կողմից եմ :երկար պատմությունա ինչ ոնց երբ, բայց ել տենց բան չասես ընդհանուր Ռուսֆուս ջան:

մի բան չհասկացա ,աղջիկները խի են իրա հետ համաձայն ,եթե լիքը մարդ կա,որ չի թողնում,բայց նաև իրան կյանքում չի թույլ տա ուրիժի հետևից բան ասել ? օրինակ Արամ-ը , կամ ես կարողա թողեմ կարողա չէ, բայց ինձ թույլ չեմ տա տենց բան ասել

----------

Արամ (23.08.2010)

----------


## Դարք

Ինձ թվում է այս թեմայում արդեն բոլորը իրենց կարծիքը հայտնել են տվյալ հարցի վերաբերյալ ու էլի բառերից կառչել ու սկսել էլի նույն ջուրը ծեծել իմաստ չունի.  :Smile:

----------


## tikopx

> Ինձ թվում է այս թեմայում արդեն բոլորը իրենց կարծիքը հայտնել են տվյալ հարցի վերաբերյալ ու էլի բառերից կառչել ու սկսել էլի նույն ջուրը ծեծել իմաստ չունի.


ապեր դու երեկ կեսից նեղվար հելար, եթե հնարավորա, եսօր ել մի գրի ելի: :Wink:

----------

Արամ (23.08.2010)

----------


## Արամ

> Թեման չեմ կարդացել, բայց մի բան ասեմ...
> 
> Էն մարդիկ, ովքեր որ դեմ են, որ իրենց հընգերուհին/կինը/սիրած աղջիկը մինի յուբկա հագնեն, որովհետև կարող ա փողոցում էդ աղջկա հետևից անկապ մարդիկ ռեպլիկներ բաց թողնեն, հենց իրենք էլ սիրում են փողոցում մինի յուբկա հագած աղջկա հետևից ռեպլիկներ բաց թողնել 
> 
> Պրծ


 քեզնից չէր սպասում սենց անխելք գրառում

----------

tikopx (23.08.2010)

----------


## Դարք

> ապեր դու երեկ կեսից նեղվար հելար, եթե հնարավորա, եսօր ել մի գրի ելի:


Տիկ ջան եթե ես թեմայում իմ ասելիքը ավարտում, վերջացնում եմ ու հարկ չեմ գտնում անկապ-անիմաստ քննարկումների մասնակցել, դա դեռ չի նշանակում , որ կարող ես այսպիսի թյուր եզրահանգման գալ: Ես իմ կարծիքը ունեմ, չեմ պարտադրում  ուրիշին այն, իսկ դու և Արամը ուզում եք մեզ համոզած լինել, որ մեր կարծիքը սխալ է: Եթե իմ գրառումները դուրդ չեն գալիս կարող ես շրջացել դրանք, իսկ այստեղ մարդիկ կան, որոնց միգուցե և հետաքրքիր է իմ կարծիքը:

----------

Ambrosine (23.08.2010), One_Way_Ticket (23.08.2010), VisTolog (23.08.2010), Yellow Raven (23.08.2010), Արևհատիկ (23.08.2010), Մանուլ (23.08.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Էխ, վերջապես մեկը հասկացավ ուզածս 
> Աղջիկներ, բա տենց կարելի՞ էր, ես երեկվանից այստեղ հուսահատորեն վիճում եմ, իսկ դուք այսքան ժամանակ ընդամենը մեկ անգամ վարկանիշ տվեցիք: Այս տեմպերով ես երբեք աստղ չեմ ստանա, անիմաստ է այլևս ֆորումում գտնվելս, գնամ ուրիշ գործերով զբաղվեմ


Դավ ջան, ես մի գրառում կատարեցի, 2 հատ բացասական ստացա, մի հատ էլ դրական: 3-ն էլ արական սեռի ներկայացուցիչները տվեցին  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  16:41 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  16:40 ----------




> Տենց մի ասա ապեր,հաստատ շատ ես սխալվում:ես լիքը կարգին տղեք գիտեմ ,որ իրանց տենց բան թույլ չեն տա ,բայց չեն թողնում թենց հագնեվել:պետք չի  խորանալ շատ  ես բառերի վրա,բայց հաստատ սխալ ես ասում, սենց բան էլ չասես,ես ել ետ տղեքից մեկն էի ու կամ ,որ չեն թողնի,բայց չեն էլ ասի հետևներից,ուղակի ես հիմա աղջիկների կողմից եմ :երկար պատմությունա ինչ ոնց երբ, բայց ել տենց բան չասես ընդհանուր Ռուսֆուս ջան:
> 
> մի բան չհասկացա ,աղջիկները խի են իրա հետ համաձայն ,եթե լիքը մարդ կա,որ չի թողնում,բայց նաև իրան կյանքում չի թույլ տա ուրիժի հետևից բան ասել ? օրինակ Արամ-ը , կամ ես կարողա թողեմ կարողա չէ, բայց ինձ թույլ չեմ տա տենց բան ասել


Ես ընդհանուր էի ասել, ինչի՞ քո վրա վերցրիր  :Jpit: 




> քեզնից չէր սպասում սենց անխելք գրառում


Հա, գրառումս էլ էր անխելք, տակը շնորհակալություն հայտնողներն էլ  :Jpit:

----------


## tikopx

> Դավ ջան, ես մի գրառում կատարեցի, 2 հատ բացասական ստացա, մի հատ էլ դրական: 3-ն էլ արական սեռի ներկայացուցիչները տվեցին   
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  16:41 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  16:40 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Ես ընդհանուր էի ասել, ինչի՞ քո վրա վերցրիր 
> 
> 
> ...


ես գնացի ֆուտբոլ խաղալու,գալիս ես Դարք ես հելոնւմ եմ 63 մարշուտնին կնստեմ, Դե ես գանից:Աղջինկներ ձեր հետ եմ սեղմեք տղաներին

----------

Yellow Raven (23.08.2010), Դարք (23.08.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Թեման փակվում է, մինչև գան լավ ժամանակներ  :LOL:

----------

*e}|{uka* (23.08.2010), A.r.p.i. (23.08.2010), Ambrosine (23.08.2010), Chuk (23.08.2010), davidus (23.08.2010), einnA (23.08.2010), Ribelle (24.08.2010), tikopx (23.08.2010), VisTolog (23.08.2010), Արևհատիկ (23.08.2010), Դատարկություն (23.08.2010), Էլիզե (23.08.2010), Մանուլ (23.08.2010)

----------

